# New Website is Live



## JBroida

We just went live with our new website a few minutes ago... let us know what you think. Its been a few months in the works, and we are still working out some kinks and adding some features, but if you notice any problems, please let us know. 

www.japaneseknifeimports.com


----------



## brianh

Looks great.


----------



## Talim

Too much traffic all of sudden lol.


----------



## stereo.pete

Looks great Jon, the design flows a bit better and isn't as "dark" as the previous site. Performance is slow, but that could be simply because it is new and you guys are getting the bugs worked out.


----------



## Lexington Jim

I did like your old site, and I *really *like you new one! :ubersexy:


----------



## LeperoftheFaith

Looks great, congratulations.


----------



## jimbob

Very slick. Having watched my wife create a site, i can appreciate the work that goes in!


----------



## xueqi89

the new website look very good,love the dark theme you keep its great. and the images for the items are awsome


----------



## larrybard

First impression: Quite Impressive. In some cases you appear to have placed a premium on clean design over information delivery -- or maybe I'm just lazy, and prefer, for example, to see accompanying prices without having to move cursor over item.

Also, needs careful proofreading (e.g., "perparing").

Congratulations.


----------



## Jordanp

The site looks great Jon!


----------



## JBroida

larrybard said:


> First impression: Quite Impressive. In some cases you appear to have placed a premium on clean design over information delivery -- or maybe I'm just lazy, and prefer, for example, to see accompanying prices without having to move cursor over item.
> 
> Also, needs careful proofreading (e.g., "perparing").
> 
> Congratulations.



yeah... i never thought about how that might function in that sense... we may be making an adjustment to that now that i see how it plays out.

on the proofreading, the text is all the same text from the last site, so if you see something that needs fixing, let me know and i will fix it


----------



## jaybett

Nicely done.


----------



## bkultra

Receiving an error on my end (using safari & chrome on my iPad) posting a pic in a few


----------



## SpiceOfLife

bkultra said:


> Receiving an error on my end (using safari & chrome on my iPad) posting a pic in a few



Same with me, but before it went down I got a chance to take a look and it looks great. I liked the old one but I love the new one. It's clean and simple. Great job.


----------



## JBroida

haha...too many people logged in at once and crashed it... its back up now... sorry about that


----------



## mkriggen

Just checked out the new site...I like it! In particular I think the product images are 1000x better then before. That alone makes the effort worth it me. When ordering online is your only choice, big clear pictures make all the difference.:doublethumbsup:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## Paradox

I think the look is good. I do not like the mouse over for info on items though.


----------



## erikz

Havent had much time to browse it, but the general look and feel of it is a great improvement from the old site.


----------



## perneto

Remember to test the website with a smartphone too. 

The About Japanese Knives page has a few issues :
- big block of references in the middle of the normal text on the left
- text seems cut: stops at "...steers to the left. On the"
- the right side seems to say that usuba bocho is the same as nakiri bocho
- very hard to scroll the text without scrolling the page on a smartphone

It looks great overall! But do make sure it is easy to use as well.


----------



## Chef Andy

Looks awesome. Very streamlined.


----------



## 77kath

It looks very nice! But it is not very responsive to iPad commands.


----------



## toddnmd

I like the look and feel of it. Nice to have the search refinement features. It would be nice to have other options besides price--maybe length as well?

I don't like having to hover a mouse (or worse, tap on tablet) to see the item name, price, and whether it's in stock or not.


----------



## mpukas

Overall it looks awesome, Jon. Very clean and professional. Love the dark theme. 

I also agree w/ above comments about not being able to see basics specs and prices on items without having to place the cursor over the item. I much prefer the old format where specs and price are displayed below the item. 

Well done! mpp


----------



## echerub

It looks great. 

I'm not sold on the usability though. You have to mouse over everything to find out what it is - for me, I'd rather visually scan the page for names/lengths/whatever and then click on what interests me. Or, if you have two items that are kinda what you want, say two deba side by side - or the way many of us are, three, four or five  - you can't just immediately select the one or two that interest you and continue. You have to mouse over all of them. And oh, which one was which again? Mouse over again.

It does look really nice. It just doesn't work so well for the way I shop


----------



## JBroida

yup... we will be changing the mouseover thing as soon as we can get it done... there are a number of other features in the works that did not make it to the site before we went live though, so those are being done first... more refined searches, cleaning up of css code, and so forth


----------



## mkozlows

Looks great, much more modern and clean. Like everyone else, I think it'd be good to have descriptions/prices on the items before hovering (or tapping on mobile).

Also, for mobile use: It's hard to select categories or brands. The instant you click on the top-level menu to expand it, it starts going to a page, so you need to tap your next choice quickly.


----------



## labor of love

77kath said:


> It looks very nice! But it is not very responsive to iPad commands.



yeah i do alot of websurfing on ipad too, it would be nice to read the knife description and price on an ipad without having to click on every single photo.


----------



## bkultra

Paradox said:


> I think the look is good. I do not like the mouse over for info on items though.



+1 it takes me longer to find the knife I'm interested (length, steel type etc.)

I also agree with all the statements about iPad browsing.


----------



## mc2442

One more vote for displaying basic information instead of having to mouse over it. It looks great, but basic information should be displayed, like type, size, price....


----------



## Zerob

Yes, I hate the mouse over. It's marginally prettier, but makes it annoying to find price and size. Customers don't want to have to click on every guyto (they look the same for most novices) image to see name, price and size. I have friends in the web page optimization field and generally the less clicks the better. The faster a customer can see what they want at their price, the faster they buy.

One should see the knife's basic info and then click in the image to get detailed info.

This is an opinion and please take no offense.


----------



## JBroida

no offense taken at all... we will be working to fix it right away. Aside from the visible appearance of the website, there are a number of backend features that are a huge difference for us, and will soon be something you guys will benifit from. The development is not done yet, so please continue to watch the website and we are always open to feedback.


----------



## mpukas

Hi Jon - I'm finding that the drop-down menu at the top is not working. When I hover the cursor over "products" a drop menu drops down, but as soon as I move the cursor off of "products" the menu disappears. When I click on "products" the page doesn't change - it's still on the home page. I'm having trouble getting into the product categories.


----------



## JBroida

thats my bad... i'm fixing that now... its a function of how i put up the notification... anyways, it should be back to working in a couple of seconds


----------



## perneto

Not sure what your plans are about the hover-over-items feature, but if it stays, it would be better to make the whole highlighted square area clickable. At the moment only the text is clickable, which I find jarring.


----------



## JBroida

i have noticed that as well... we hope to fix all of it if possible. Currently, we are working through other issues, but once that is done, we will move on to fixing the hover-over problems.


----------



## perneto

No rush, just wanted to let you know.


----------



## mpukas

JBroida said:


> thats my bad... i'm fixing that now... its a function of how i put up the notification... anyways, it should be back to working in a couple of seconds


still no worky for me from home page. If I click on a featured product on the home page and go to that product page, the menu list appears at the top and I can select a category from there.


----------



## Ruso

I am not sure if it was already mentioned. The hover over feature is nice, but the initial image has to have some description and price. Like 240 gyuto $300.... And when you hover over more information can be displayed. This will make the browsing through the knives much faster and simpler IMHO. 
But Overall I really like the new look and feel expect the above mention.

GJ there!


----------



## Chef Doom

I see you must have something wrong with the DNS on or ISP. All I see are pictures of knives and crap. WHERE ARE THE JAPANESE WIVES TO IMPORT???!!!!


----------

